# My Feb. purchase



## Renegayde (Apr 29, 2008)

ok here he is.....hope he meets your approval


----------



## Candace (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh he's a snuggler for sure! What's his name?


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice black Shar-pei!!! How old is he?

Ramon


----------



## Renegayde (Apr 29, 2008)

he will be 6 months old May 6th and his name is Cheng Lei


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 29, 2008)

So cute!!!!

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Apr 29, 2008)

Hee hee hee! He's something for sure!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 29, 2008)

WHat a sweet heart!


----------

